# Mixing white and black skirt tetras



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm thinking of having a different set up now concerning my fish. If I throw in let's say 4 more white skirts, will they get along fine with the black skirts and act as if they arent a different species?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

They get along just great  and make a nice contrast to each other.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I just phoned the store and the lady said she has gold skirts, are these the same as white?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes, all basically they same and all will school together. Lucky you, I'd like to find some golds to go wtih my black and whites.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Big problem though buggy. I just drove there and all they had were the long finned gold and black. I don't like those, so I will need to keep searching.

So gold is a little different then the white ones?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you got a scientific name for all them "skirt tetras???cause i ain't never heard of no "skirt" tetras before i came here..only name i got is "black tetra" and "black widow"...
and those names are for Gymnocorymbus Ternetzi...if all of them are the aforementioned species then they will school with each other..kinda like having sisters and brothers with different colored hair and eyes..still your siblings..


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Black widow is the same as Black skirts. i dont know the scientific name but they are the same thing. I think the white skirts are like an albino for of the black skirts, but i am not sure. 

Hope this helps


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

but that is the main idea stripe....learn the scientific names..on many species of fish,a common name can be relatively worthless;as that name may come from a local wholesaler of shop.but if you have a scientific name you can learn much more about the fish..


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

*Gymnocorymbus ternetzi = Black skirt tetra*
*Gymnocorymbus ternetzi = White Skirt tetra*
*Gymnocorymbus ternetzi = Gold Skirt tetra*
*Gymnocorymbus ternetzi = Mixed Fruit tetra (*these are the lutino and albino morphs of the black skirt tetra and are dyed...very bad thing) 

All exactly the same just different color morphs. They will all school together and look great mixed in schools.


----------

